# Lenovo Ideapad z360 Drahtlosfunktion geht nicht mehr



## MerciundDanke (18. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das z360 seit ein paar Wochen. Da es nicht mein Hauptnotebook ist, habe ich es in dieser Zeit auch relativ wenig benutzt.
Gestern habe ich dann mal diesen Schiebe-Schalter vorne am Notebook zur Aktivierung und Deaktivierung des Drahtlosadapters entdeckt und ausprobiert.
Das hat auch geklappt, zumindest, dass das Wlan aus ist. Aber jetzt geht es nicht mehr an. Ich habe den Schalter zurück geschoben, aber es tut sich nichts. Habe dann auch mal die Tastenkombie (fn+F5) betätigt, aber die bringt leider auch nichts.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und kann mir vielleicht helfen? Neustart usw. hat alles nichts geholfen.

Danke

P.S.: Betriebssystem ist Win7 (64)


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2011)

Überprüfe doch mal im BIOS ob die Einstellung verändert wurde. Ansonsten mit einer Live CD wie z.B. Ubuntu booten und da testen, Ubuntu sollte die passenden "Treiber" bereits mitbringen. Wenn es da geht, dann würde ich den Treiber unter Windows einfach mal neu installieren.


----------



## MerciundDanke (19. April 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.

Konnte es aber dann doch anders lösen. Und zwar musste "Energy Management" installiert werden (ein Programm das bei Lenovo dabei ist). Darauf hin konnte ich mit der Tastenkombi fn+F5 das Wlan wieder aktivieren.


----------

